# Awesome performance by Meshuggah drummer and bassist



## cvinos (Apr 22, 2008)

Don't know if this has been posted before, it is incredible:

http://nilamedia.hoho.nu/Bass'n Drum 2006/TOMAS&DICK.wmv


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah, this is nice


----------



## Lynk (Jul 13, 2008)

Jesus, that's an incredible bass tone.
Is he playing through a guitar amp?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## SuperSnake2012 (Jul 15, 2008)

That bass tone is killer. It's nice to hear him play solo, because it's hard to distinguish between distorted bass and a distorted 8 string guitar. Very cool. Does anyone know if he just tunes his E up to an F? Or does he go a whole octave under with the 5th string? Most of the notes he played seemed higher in register.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jul 16, 2008)

Glorious. I'm no expert, but it seems as if Tomas is beating the flying crap out of that kit, In fact, every member of Meshuggah wails on their instruments. As it should be.


----------



## Variant (Jul 24, 2008)

SuperSnake2012 said:


> That bass tone is killer. It's nice to hear him play solo, because it's hard to distinguish between distorted bass and a distorted 8 string guitar. Very cool. Does anyone know if he just tunes his E up to an F? Or does he go a whole octave under with the 5th string? Most of the notes he played seemed higher in register.



Dick plays unison stuff on the eighth string stuff, and the usual octave down on the B string.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yep, he tunes up a half-step on the F-tuned stuff, and plays through a Vetta II head.

I can get a similar tone playing my Jazz Bass V through my Flextone II.


----------



## FoxZero (Aug 2, 2008)

Haake was amazing as always. It was nice to hear the bass in Meshuggah's bass for a change, but honestly I don't like it when bass is played like a guitar at all. I think it'd be way cooler of he threw some slaps and pops in there. The pick on bass strings sounds awful to me.

I'm just getting tired of the fact that in typical metal the only thing that separates the guitar and bass style in an octave. But hey that's just my style and preference. I'm not here to bash a talented bassist in his own style.


----------

